# Layout Blind



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I am in the market to purchase a new layout blind. Any suggestions on what brand or kind would be appreciated.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

are u selling layout blinds?
I will be in KS on feb 16 and will be back home on 21 let me know thanks


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

No, I am looking to purchase one myself.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

We found a sale on Avery Migrators- $183.95 plus $10 shipping for the max4 camo ones. My brother & I bought 5 for us & the kids. Now just gotta wait 7 months, but I'm sure the price will be higher in summer.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I am a first time goose hunter and I bought a Avery "Finisher" this last month and really enjoyed hunting out of it. I got it from a friend for $200 but I believe they sell for around $250.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

This is a topic that comes up often and with so many of the things that go with hunting it is all about personal preference.

What is more important to you? Comfort or Concealment?

Some blinds give you less room but hide much easier.

How big are you?

Some blinds just won't fit a big guy and some blinds are sized for a big guy so you have an unnecessarily large object to hide.

Try them out at the store. Lay in them, are you comfortable? Is there enough room? Does it transport easily?

I am a big fan of the X-landr. Some people hate them. I know a guy who has owned about every type of blind and he swears by the Power Hunter. Others hate it.

That's why you have to try them out for yourself. Then trust a friend's opinion cause if you end up not liking it you can kick him in the balls.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I picked up an Avery Finisher in khaki last summer at the Game Fair for $150. Best purchase I've made in a while! :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Save yourself some time and money. Get an SUB by FA in brown or anything other than averys. Avery products are the biggest piles of steamy crap ever made. I feel violated just thinking about the coin we wasted on averys. I guess you know how I feel. :lol:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I am 5' 6" tall and 275 pounds with wide shoulder so which blind is the best for me more comforable I dont mind the price thanks Billy

P.S. thanks Jay I look at website and seem fine blind but do not have credit card .. someday I will get credit card thanks Billy


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I would go with the Legacy by FA if your looking for a roomy layout. We have had them for eight seasons (used alot) and had no problems with them other than general wear and tear. Its very roomy and comfortable but it has a high profile to it. The SUB has alot lower profile compared to the Legacy but lacks the room. I use both and both work great in different situations. If I am going to be hunting all day around water or river and there is ample cover I use the legacy. If I am hunting a hot cornfield and its going to be a quick hunt I want to be as invisable as I can so I toss out the SUB. Your best bet is to find a store in your area that carrys them and try them all out and find what fits you best.

By the way I am 6' 3" and no trouble fitting into ether.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

where can I find that kind of blind and do u have link of pictures? let me know thanks bro


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Have any of you guys tried the air filled layout blind yet? Just wondering how it might be. They claim it folds up to bag size and inflates in only seconds. That could come in handy if you need to walk a long way.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

fishunt, here is a link.

http://www.kolpin.com/product/fibl.asp


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*No Doubt - Final Approach SUB*

My bro and I bought these and love them. There roomy and comfortable. And built tough. Pay the extra money and get the CAMO.

This is really important. It's like 40 bucks more.....what's the difference after at least even 4 years of use.....it's nothing. We've seen our friends with the EXACT same blinds in Field Khaki and they are a lot harder to conceal. Also mud it up.

The SUB also is compacter which is nice. But when it's open.....my friend who is 6'2, and 225 lbs. had no problem laying in it. Make sure that you set up the blind completely though......lol....we didn't set up the leg stands near the head and it made it hard to get in the blinds with boots on.

My friend bought 2 of the *Avery Finisher's* . One is new and the other is older. They are really BUILT differently......the new ones are built like *CRAP*. The old ones were much better. The old ones are nice blinds too.....but I wouldn't buy a new one.

Good luck, tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

For sure the SUB lots of room but not too tal :withstupid:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ill vote for the sub too. but ill admit that im pretty bias against avery. ill never pay another dime for an avery product.


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

What do you guys think about the x-lander? It folds up into a back pack style and you can store decoys in it. Also it has a scab board which allows you to strap yuor gun to the side and other equipment.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

1 vote.... Avery Finisher :wink:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I also have a finisher.... got it for 150, I am 210 lb and about 5' 10" and it has plenty of room for me and all my stuff. I would not pay extra for a camo one if you have to, get the brown... if you can see what color your blind is, you dont have enough camo strapped to it.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

First off I will agree that the new trend is the Averys are CRAP. I know of 3 freinds that have them and they only cuss of the poor quality on how they are made.

Now the finisher does fold up nice. The SUB is right with it.
Ill suggest any of the Final Approach products.

I do know that Roger's Sporting Goods has the brown SUBs right now for $139 and you arent going to find a better deal. Thats a steal!

As for buying the camo. BS Dont do it. Once you mud it up and camo it out with grass you shouldnt even see anything anyway.

We use these grass kits on our blinds anyway and they end up looking like this. They help out a ton and you wouldnt believe the time that you save.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

jbshunter-

I really like my xlander, not the roomiest blind but it can be hidden really well. Definitely some nice features about it.[/quote]


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Camo

NOT everyone has the ability to hunt fields where that GRASS will work.

Some of us hunt CORN, some of us hunt SNOW, some of us hunt BEANS, some of us hunt combinations of both.

It would be nice if we could hunt the perfect conditions where u use grass......but it doesn't always work that way.

Like I said, my buddies is all mudded up as is ours, and you can tell the differences.

Like I said.....what's 10 bucks of the course of 4 years???

:sniper: *


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

OOps...... Sorry about the BOLD. Didn't know that was on.

:sniper:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Final Approach's S.U.B blind, hands down. It folds up nicely and sets up way easier than those stupid Avery blinds. :eyeroll:


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I would go with the Final Approach, works great for me.


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok, I guees I will have to go with the SUB. Now do I go with camo or without. Thanks for everyones in put on this.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Field Khaki... Once the blind is mudded you will wonder where your extra 50 bucks for camo went.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The Finisher tough to set up....HOW? Only take about 90 seconds.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive got 3 finishers and a SUB and the boys get the finishers, I use the SUB. The seat in the SUB kicks *** in comfort compared to the finishers seat. I think the FK blends in better with a combined grain field and the camo works in a green field or a set aside(weedy) field, but we dont mud them real heavy, just enough to take the shine off. JMO though.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I just bought a Final Approach SUB.

It's my first layout-

so take my opinion for what it's worth, but I am 6'2" 225# and it fits me fine, looks great, low profile, easily transported/stored, and half the price of most layouts.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Any one of the final approach blinds are good, but the Avery Migrators are good too.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

If anyone is planning on an S.U.B. in Max-4 you had better get it soon. I heard from a source (a rather reliable one at that) that the price is going up because Foiles is backing them.....


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

what is S.U.B. stand for? and where can we buy them ? thanks


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

S.U.B. stands for:

S.port
U.tility
B.lind


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Fish 
You can get them on ebay right now for less than $150.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

ndwaterfowler said:


> If anyone is planning on an S.U.B. in Max-4 you had better get it soon. I heard from a source (a rather reliable one at that) that the price is going up because Foiles is backing them.....


Typical. :******:


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

ck with [email protected] <[email protected]> 


> prices look good>bob


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Just got my SUB in FK last week and it's very comfortable for watching goose hunting DVDs (haven't had a chance to get it in the field, YET!) and it has plenty of room. I'm 6'4 250. No problems. $149 shipped to your door is pretty tough to beat. Why not put the $50 for camo into more dekes?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Commando, where did you find that deal at?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Kaiser- see the e-mail address in previous post.
Rogers sporting goods. We got our Migrators thru them as well.
$184.95 plus $10 shipping. I think they will work out very well for us though it sounds like most guys are pretty down on Avery here (and at Bass Pro and Gander Mtn. for that matter- both companies told me they won't try to work with Avery anymore) at any rate- I'm glad we got the Migrators instead of the Finishers.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

www.rogerssportinggoods.com

Friendly folks and it was at my door in 2 days!


----------

